# Preparing For A First Move?



## StaceOdyssey (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello! First, thanks for so many insightful posts. I've quietly lurked around and you guys are so helpful.

I am looking at a 2-6 month long stay in January from my current home in Los Angeles to Mexico. I've never lived abroad before and it'll just be me and my Min Pin puppy. I work as a writer, so my job goes wherever I go, everything is online.

My question for you is, what should I be doing now to prep for a move in 2 months? I'm applying for a passport card and a Sentri pass, scanning all my documents and my dog's records, changing my address so my mail goes to a PO Box... is there something I'm overlooking? I'm seeing something online about paying a $36 fee at the Consulates of Mexico for a driving permit and a $400 guarantee bond for my car. Does this sound right?

While I'm bending your ears, my online poking around has led me to Rosarito or Ensenada as decent places for a novice. It looks like rent is affordable, it's close to the water and tends to be a quiet crowd. 

Thank you for listening to my questions! I appreciate any and all advice on this.


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

Ensenada or Rosarito - no need to bond your car.

Get a 180 day tourist visa.

Current shot card is all you need for your dog. 

Passport card is great if you don't have SENTRI. SENTRI takes a few months to get, so you might be out of luck by January if you haven't applied before.

I vote Ensenada over Rosarito. My opinion its much nicer. It has its touristy parts, but it is not dependent on it as much as Rosarito.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You pay $25-30 for a tourist permit, 200-400 for a mainland car permit and a few hundred for auto insurance. You can do that before or at the border but not at a Consulate. Don't think you qualify for a Sentry Pass on your first trip.

I used  Discover Baja Travel Club in San Diego for my first trip down if you want it all ahead of time


----------



## StaceOdyssey (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, thank you both! I'm checking out Discover Baja right now.


----------



## wanmonei (Oct 30, 2014)

*Another brother*

Hey guys thank you so much for the information. I am in the same boat as you. I am planning on moving to playas and work in downtown san diego. I also have to apply for the SENTRI which I will be doing today.

Let's keep each other updated on all the info. Hit me up!


----------



## StaceOdyssey (Oct 23, 2014)

wanmonei said:


> Hey guys thank you so much for the information. I am in the same boat as you. I am planning on moving to playas and work in downtown san diego. I also have to apply for the SENTRI which I will be doing today.
> 
> Let's keep each other updated on all the info. Hit me up!


Yes please!


----------

